# Object Lost Behind Air Vent



## Bittner26 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok, just bought a 2007 Alitma about 3 weeks ago and love it. My problem occured last week when I was driving. A certain object that is of importance to me and has a very strong smell was pushed into the air vent above the radio (The 3 side by side vents in the center council) I am wondering if there is a way for me to access this to get the item back or if I am totally F'd.

Please help me figure out if I can get into this and fix it. If possible, please send a link for say "removing the dash" or such that will help. 

Thanks a ton!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the object has metal on it, try using a very small magnet that's on a flex line. Insert it through the vent and go fishing. I was looking at a 2007 FSM and it shows the center ventilator grills as being able to be pulled out; there were no screws holding the assembly in.


----------



## Bittner26 (Dec 7, 2010)

I will try the magnet, but I think the object is made from ceramic or even glass  I tried the pulling the vents off, but the center dash seems to be holding them in. You are talking about justy grabbing the diffusers and pulling them out the front right? 

On a second note, do you think I could get in there if I take the screws off from inside the glove box? I feel like if I could drop that out and get my hands up there, I might be able to see if it fell out or something...idk just an idea, im desperate for anything to fix this.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Taking the glove box out is definitely worth a shot. If the vents simply refuse to budge, then trying to force them out may break something. Also by removing the glove box, you'll have access to the cabin filters which should be changed periodically. I have a 2009 Altima where I've changed the cabin filters. There is some room to possibly access the vent tubes, however it is a tight area.


----------

